# Cash cab anyone?



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Trivia lovers, have you caught (pun intended) this one yet on the Discovery channel.

You have a one in 13,000 chance of catching the tricked out cash cab on the streets of NYC

If you get picked up you can answer a steady stream of trivia questions and win up to about $2000 dollars in cash or at the very least a free cab ride.

If you're especially dumb you might get kicked out short of your destination after get get three strikes. One memorable passenger did'nt know what a "one armed bandit" was, even with the hint that it pertained to gambling. His shout out phone friend did'nt know either, duh.

I don't envy the guy in charge of asking the questions and driving the cab at the same time though to be fair he does get cues thru an earpiece.


----------



## nlim (Jan 13, 2004)

MY girlfriend and I love this show. The host is especially funny and reminds me of Chris Meloni from Law & Order and OZ. The twist of having contestants that are completely unprepared makes this a very entertaining, if not rigorous game show. Plus, the street shout outs are hillarious.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I watched this for the first time a few weeks ago. It is a fun show. The ones that get into the cabs in groups have a definate advantage and tend to win more.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

omnibus said:


> One memorable passenger did'nt know what a "one armed bandit" was, even with the hint that it pertained to gambling. His shout out phone friend did'nt know either, duh.


I just watched this one (like 2 hours ago) on an old disconnected DirecTiVo that I'm trying to clear off. I couldn't believe how bad that guy was.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

This is a pretty cool show!!


----------



## Dweller (Aug 29, 2001)

I caught this one weekend a while back and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

The host was on Opie & Anthony (XM Radio hosts) last week talking about the show.

The couple times I have seen it, I thought it was pretty cool. I don't Tivo it, but I do watch it if I notice it is on.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

It's hilarious, especially when they can't answer the simplest questions. I watched one guy answer the first question right, then proceed to get every answer wrong!

Getting kicked out after three blocks is just sad....


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I have only caught it once and forgot to set up SP.. I thought it was fun and funny.

I will have to set up one today.. thanks!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

SPs arent reliable always. If you are a long term watcher, you will get stuff from last season as 1st run. Easy to tell though. If you start watching, most of the people are memorable. or if you start knowing the answers to all the questions, then you know you saw it before 

you can tell old/new seasons if there are 2 meters on the dash. The only added the prize meter - top - for the newer ones. I guess they needed a way to objectively tell people what they have won

one thing that bugs me about this show is the timing. Sometimes someone can have 65 blocks and barely win 300 bucks. Yet others have 30 and they win much more. Even with shoutouts, it just seems 'wiggy' at times. I do realize some routes 'may' be faster in NYC haha ...but still seems weird


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

The traffic lights are staggered on many of the north-south arteries in manhattan.

If you maintain a certain steady speed you can often travel for miles without stopping for a traffic light.

They have a bad habit of showing scenes out the window that bear no relation to the location of the cab. There was one particularly glaring view of the port authority bus terminal (41st and 8th ave) when the cab was actually in lower manhattan


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

We just started watching this, and maybe it's just the country bumpkin in us, but it's a blast. I do agree with the comments about time being somewhat relativistic, but you don't notice that too much.

What I'm really curious about is what happens if someone gets in the cab and doesn't want to play. I'm assuming that, since it is a real cab, they can't just kick someone out once they get in (unless, of course, they agree to the rules of the game).


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

doom1701 said:


> What I'm really curious about is what happens if someone gets in the cab and doesn't want to play. I'm assuming that, since it is a real cab, they can't just kick someone out once they get in (unless, of course, they agree to the rules of the game).


 My wife saw an episode where a couple voluntarily got out rather than play the game. You're right that going strictly by the rules Ben can't kick someone out but isn't that what he does when they get three strikes?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've caught this a few times and always enjoyed it, but never set up an SP. I'll do that now. Thanks for the reminder bump.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I first found out about this a few weeks/months ago from a post here...

Both the Discovery info and the Tivo guide info show which specific episode it is. I'm now keeping track of which ones I've seen so I can eventually turn the SP into first run only (I know someone said above it goofs, but if it's sometimes accurate it's better than now).


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I enjoy an episode of Cash Cab here and there. A modern Jeopardy of sorts. A ton of fun to try and answer the questions.


----------



## SDTivoJoe (Oct 15, 2005)

:up: :up: :up: 

I want to get on this show! Very cool!


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

omnibus said:


> My wife saw an episode where a couple voluntarily got out rather than play the game. You're right that going strictly by the rules Ben can't kick someone out but isn't that what he does when they get three strikes?


But if they are playing the game, they've agreed to the rules. The NYC rules governing how taxi cabs must treat fares are out the window at that point.

In fact, according to one article I found, the contestant has to sign a bunch of waivers immediately, before even beginning to play. They said it takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I bet that is why the couple got out. If you were meeting your friends, or boss, for dinner and could not be delayed like that, no wonder they got out.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

SDTivoJoe said:


> :up: :up: :up:
> 
> I want to get on this show! Very cool!


from what i've seen, he follows a pretty regular route (NYers can verify this). But even this out of towner knows if you hang at union station you will see Ben driving by..so many people go there. Look for 1G12 or whatever his number is


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Very fun show... but I haven't set a SP because I watch too much TV as it is. Besides, it's more fun to watch with someone else or a group, and I have no one to watch with.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Ox Manure?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I like this show when I catch it. I consider myself to be pretty smart, but I didn't know what a "one-armed bandit" was, either. I've been to Vegas several times, also. I guess I've just always ignored slot machines and everything about them.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

omnibus said:


> My wife saw an episode where a couple voluntarily got out rather than play the game. You're right that going strictly by the rules Ben can't kick someone out but isn't that what he does when they get three strikes?


There was one where 3 or 4 journalists from some other place (I think another country, possibly just another state) got in.. they all started taking pictures of Ben.. then they got out and left.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for posting this!

I set up a season pass and it was pretty good. My now playing has been pretty empty this summer.

J


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've been watching and enjoying this, although most of the questions are pretty easy.

Something that's bugged me though are the disclaimers shown at the end of the show. One of them says "At no time are contestants aware that they are about to enter the Cash Cab or engage in a game show experience." Then another says "Some contestants have been pre-screened prior to their appearance on this program." How do those two things go together?


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've been watching and enjoying this, although most of the questions are pretty easy.
> 
> Something that's bugged me though are the disclaimers shown at the end of the show. One of them says "At no time are contestants aware that they are about to enter the Cash Cab or engage in a game show experience." Then another says "Some contestants have been pre-screened prior to their appearance on this program." How do those two things go together?


The article that I read stated that occasionally they will have pre-screened contestants--but they tell them that they are going to be on a different show. They direct them to the cab and say that the cab will take them to the filming. They get in, and find out that the show is the cab.


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

I *love* Cash Cab and we did a segment about it on How Much Do We Love... a while back.

And I have a huge crush on Ben.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Ben cracks me up. I love some of the characters he puts on when people get in the cab, not to mention some of his 'WTF?' facial expressions to the camera.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Crazy biker lady!


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I love the startled looks on the unwitting contestants' faces when they first get in the cab and the lights go off. Also love it when Ben pretends they gave a wrong answer.

I watched one last night where these two blondes got in the car and the one girl was absolutely nuts...kept screaming when they got an answer right.

I've kind of noticed when a group gets in they seem to pick the passenger side front row seat as their spokesperson to give the official answer.

I'm surprised I'd never heard of this show before and I think it's the third season.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the seat choice for spokesman is mandated by the game. Can't have everyone giving'official answers' at once

I saw someone spill a drink because the music is so loud. And one woman almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

newsposter said:


> the seat choice for spokesman is mandated by the game. Can't have everyone giving'official answers' at once
> 
> I saw someone spill a drink because the music is so loud. And one woman almost had a heart attack.


Oh, ok, that makes sense. They don't have time to read all of the rules on air.

It's funny that in NYC people will actually stop to help in a street shout-out.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Mike20878 said:


> Also love it when Ben pretends they gave a wrong answer.


Unfortunately on the new episodes he seems to be doing it MUCH more than he used to.. not quite every answer, but close.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

also note in new eps they (at least show him) make him say his name on camera


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Do they have a cameraman in the front passenger seat maybe? At times the picture seems to be better quality than a hidden cab cam. And clearly another car is following them filming from behind as you see shots of the cab and of the people getting out at their destination.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if you get the right angle you can see the entire back of the front passenger seat and all the setup there. Most visible when you get outside shots looking in

yes notice the white van in most pictures. (trying to keep up sometimes lol) He also blocks traffic sometimes. One time i saw the camera guy standing outside the white van while the bonus was being read. He waited until they won/lost then came over. I guess they dont want to startle the guests. 

Also does anyone know why he pulls over sometimes? I notice during mobile shoutouts he just pulls into a spot. or is that just badly placed stock footage? maybe they want the ride to be longer so pull over?

every phone shout out i imagine someone being at a computer googling furiously


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I thought it was just a safety issue with the phone call, though it's the passenger doing the calling. Maybe it's because I think the shout-outs have no time limit. 

I'm sure there are edits for mobile shout-outs where no one answered and they had to call someone else.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it's back with a new cab!


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes new eps with new cab, updated headliner lights, prizes start at $50 and go up to $200 per question, red light challenge up $50 to $250 and cab route is now overlaid over satellite image of Manhatten.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Is it now shot in HD? It's widescreen at least.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

doubt hd but looks as good as cops to me so im happy ...looks much better than SD on the crt rptv


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

My wife and I recently discovered this show and have been really enjoying it. It's excellent light entertainment.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a KAM 5 eps of this at all times... a recent answer? Tivo! (The question was something like "what recording device revolutionized the way you watch tv?)


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

newsposter said:


> the seat choice for spokesman is mandated by the game. Can't have everyone giving'official answers' at once


In one game the person in the seat behind the driver said to the one in the seat behind the passenger, "You've lost your privileges in that seat, I'm taking over" and they proceeded to switch seats.


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

I really like the show but about 4 months ago every time I watched, it was one that I had already seen. I set my SP to only record new episodes and so far my DVR has recorded zero. I hope there are new ones in the works.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Get an SP for "Cash Cab After Dark"


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, but those are all old too..


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I have an SP for Cash Cab but only watch it occasionally. The other day I saw an episode where the first questions were worth $50 instead of $25, and they showed three different groups playing within the 30-minute show rather than the usual two. Is this a change they made recently? The episode recorded right after it still had the $25 level.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

See my post two up -- that's "Cash Cab After Dark"


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hank said:


> Get an SP for "Cash Cab After Dark"


Is that anything like "Cinemax After Dark"?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> See my post two up -- that's "Cash Cab After Dark"


If it was, it wasn't recorded as that. I also have an SP for After Dark, but this was in the folder with the regular Cash Cab episodes. Also, it took place during the day. Are all the episodes of After Dark actually after dark?


----------



## bkm (Nov 17, 2007)

There's a Cash Cab Special on Wed 12/23 at 10PM Eastern and again at 2AM on 12/24.

Cash Cab' takes a drive back to the 70's featuring David Frost and Richard Nixon - making history in this special episode.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cool beans..cant wait to see it in hd and if the cab is anymore decorated


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Ha... I googled and found this blog post.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

the "slack" in the red light challenge is that you have to hit $200 first.. is that what they mean?? The post is so old I doubt if I ask there if it'll be answered.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Does anyone else try to predict if the contestant will gamble on the Video Bonus Question or not?

We try, but as often as not they surprise us and don't do what we expected they would.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I'm almost always right when I guess whether or not they'll take the Video Bonus. Almost.

What's the most you've ever seen anyone (or any group) win? I saw a guy get up to $1900 and then hit the video bonus, and he won $3800. I thought that was amazing until I saw a group of people get up to ~$2200 and then win the video video bonus.

My new favorite is when they either know ahead of time that it's the cash cab, or when he responds to them with gibberish - the looks on their faces are priceless.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

classicX said:


> I'm almost always right when I guess whether or not they'll take the Video Bonus. Almost.
> 
> What's the most you've ever seen anyone (or any group) win? I saw a guy get up to $1900 and then hit the video bonus, and he won $3800. I thought that was amazing until I saw a group of people get up to ~$2200 and then win the video video bonus.
> 
> My new favorite is when they either know ahead of time that it's the cash cab, or when he responds to them with gibberish - the looks on their faces are priceless.


I seem to remember an interview the host gave where he said that just about all the contestants are pre-screened and no one is really surprised by the time they step in. They might be surprised by the lights, but they all know it is a game show before they open the door.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i knew was prescreened as it's on the small print and i've paused it, but i'm disappointed wasnt real money  Though i did wonder how he always had the right amt ready so quickly. And i thought the van followed them to make sure they werent robbed and also so the exterior camera dude got the shots of in/egress

also while i've only heard nixon brief blurbs on tv, that guy playing him in the movie is awful! i wouldn't see the movie based on those few clips alone


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I have seen the Canadian version, shot in Toronto. I might watch if there is nothing better to watch.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I had the opportunity to see Ben Bailey perform in NYC on New Years Eve ... first of all, he's a really tall guy!

At the end of his show, he started talking about Cash Cab... here's three of his bits... as my brain recalls them, I was a tad drunk by midnight when he came on, so I might not remember it all exactly the same as he said it:


> People stop me on the street all the time and yell out "Cash Cab"... "Weeknights at 6!".. and like yeah, I know when MY OWN SHOW is on, thanks. I don't watch the show, but I do know when it's on. Some people thing it's odd that I don't watch the show... but the last thing I want to do when I get home from work is _watch a video tape of me, AT WORK!_ Just think if someone set up a video recorder at your cubicle, recorded you all day, then you had to go home and watch it.


He goes on to say...



> People always ask me the same questions... the most common one is: "did you have to get a real taxi license for the show?".. Yes, I had to get a real taxi license. Then people always say the next stupid thing: "at least you have something to fall back on!". Yeah, when my TV SHOW gets canceled, at least I'll be able to drive a NYC Taxi


Finally, he says:


> When the show is canceled, and I have nothing better to do, I think I will drive a cab, and just tell people they're on Cash Cab... and whatever answers they give -- they're always right... at the end of the cab ride, I'll say "you've won $2,200!!!"... and then after they get all excited, say "Actually, they cancelled my ****king show three years ago and you owe me $14.75."


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

Very interesting, Hank...thanks for sharing!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wait a sec..comedians drive cabs?


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

Don't know if anyone noticed, but my DVR just recorded a cash cab that said it was new and had an original air date of 4/20/2009. Haven't watched yet, so I don't know if the info is right, but thought you people would like to know.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

jimborst said:


> Don't know if anyone noticed, but my DVR just recorded a cash cab that said it was new and had an original air date of 4/20/2009. Haven't watched yet, so I don't know if the info is right, but thought you people would like to know.


It is brand new, I watched it yesterday. There were several questions that said "In 2008 . . . " and above the "Discovery HD"bug there was a little tag that said "Premier"


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

macplanterguy said:


> Does anyone else try to predict if the contestant will gamble on the Video Bonus Question or not?
> 
> We try, but as often as not they surprise us and don't do what we expected they would.


I haven't done any serious study of this, but I've noticed if the group is all guys then they almost always take the video bonus, but if there is a girl in the group then they almost never take it. Even if it's three guys and just one girl, the girl will usually talk the guys out of taking it.

A bit sexist I know but it seems to hold true a lot of the time.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jimborst said:


> Don't know if anyone noticed, but my DVR just recorded a cash cab that said it was new and had an original air date of 4/20/2009. Haven't watched yet, so I don't know if the info is right, but thought you people would like to know.


weird, two of my Tivos were scheduled to record one today.. The deadliest catch episode, right? (Maybe it originally aired last night sometime that conflicted with another show?)


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Yeah - Deadliest Catch Episode and the 250th Cash Cab



Spoiler



Excuse me but those first guys were d-r-u-n-k! Good thing schooner was the answer to the video bonus - they probably consumed many before the ride!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, that was a crappy 250th episode. If I want to see a bunch of knuckleheads struggle to articulate a coherent thought, I'll go to one of my gen ed classes.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I used to like this show (watching some old eps right now), but with the newest episodes, it seems like the contestants are selected / coached to be really demonstrative about getting questions right (hooting, hollering and high-fiving), and I find it annoying. Is it just me?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

How many new eps this season? or are they done with them already?


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

It's back?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> It's back?


"Discovery Channel (2005-12, 2017-18)
Bravo (2019)"
-- Wikipedia


----------

